# Former Special Forces soldier (turned relief worker) storms thru gunfire to rescue child in Mosul



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 19, 2017)

The man never paused, reacted and ran out to grab the kid.  Cripes.

Hoping someone here chimes in with a "I knew that dude!"

CAUGHT ON CAMERA: Special Forces Soldier Storms Through Gunfire to Rescue Child in Mosul

ISIS has had a stronghold on Mosul, Iraq for quite awhile now. The 600,000 residents of Mosul have long been tormented by the terrorist group. Many of its citizens have been left or been killed.

David Eubank, Former US Special Forces operator-turned aid worker, has done his part in helping the citizens of Mosul. His most recent video features his daring rescue of a child.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 19, 2017)

Well done, Warrior! You can't take the Warrior out of one simply because they are doing another job!

Being a Warrior is in the DNA....


----------



## Andoni (Jun 19, 2017)

That was good to watch. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 19, 2017)

I wonder where he puts his balls when he sleeps. Fucking good christ.

M.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 21, 2017)

Nice job with covering fire from his mates, too.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 29, 2017)

More on this man; including a video interview.

Former Special Forces soldier who saved 6-year-old Iraqi girl on front lines says God was on his side


----------



## pardus (Jun 30, 2017)

Hmm...


----------



## Gunz (Jun 30, 2017)

Wait...isn't this the guy who brought his family over there? And wasn't there some discussion about the wisdom of bringing his kids into this environment? And that he seemed almost too comfortable with the publicity?

And as heretical and unlikely as this idea might be, things like this have been staged before.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 30, 2017)

yeah, same guy......


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 30, 2017)

pardus said:


> Hmm...



Sometimes I can be a little slow on the uptake.  

Is your response related to his claim that God was on his side, the fact that he has his family with him and feels they'd understand if he got killed, or a combination of all that, plus....


----------

